

Raise money in memory of a loved one with 1000Memories and WePay - rudyadler
http://social.venturebeat.com/2010/08/10/1000memories-fundraising/

======
pg
This is an interesting example of a deal between two different YC-funded
startups. More and more of these are happening. It stands to reason that the
rate would increase sharply because the number of potential connections grows
as the square of the number of startups we've funded, but even so I've been
surprised by it.

~~~
davi
Seems like increasingly you're an 'ecosystem manager' -- of HN, and of the
broadening pool of YC-funded startups.

~~~
pg
That is definitely true. The startups help one another a lot, and I find
myself spending an increasing amount of time encouraging that.

